# CM9 Encore nighties stopped?



## missionMode (Sep 7, 2011)

I was following the twitter feed for CM_Encore but it looks like it stopped building about a week ago and I can't find any mention of it. I was really hoping that with the merge of 4.0.4 and its apparent improvement on my TouchPad that I might see a really great improvement on my daughter's Nook Color.

Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## barakisbrown (Apr 1, 2012)

CM9 still being built/supported. You might need to check XDA for it though.


----------

